# Well Written for an Arborist?



## Nickrosis (Aug 30, 2004)

Or well written for a sleazy marketing team? Or not well written would be another option. Or just sleazy. Or whatever. What do you think of my latest newsletter installment. The some of the past issues are on the company website.


----------



## arboromega (Sep 3, 2004)

nick pdf came up with errors... me or your link?


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 6, 2004)

Dunno. I tried on more than one computer.


----------



## bushman (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought was pretty good.


----------



## SAMSON (Oct 2, 2004)

it looks great, how often do you send them out ? and is it a mass mailer or just to your reg. customers?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 2, 2004)

It's a proposal stuffer or door hanger for customers with other slips. I usually do about 4-6/year. It replaces what used to be a quarterly newsletter that was done through a professional printer who was anything but (correct one speeling error and create another problem ).

I just pull up Adobe InDesign, write a couple articles, paste in some pictures from the digital camera, and print out 250 on our 20ppm printer. It's great.  Lately, I've used Rainbow Treecare's consumer flyers for Cambistat as well. Great for augmenting sales efforts....


----------



## Elmore (Nov 5, 2004)

*Looks good to me*

Brief, yet concise and attractive. Sure to spark interest.


----------

